# Amo la vida tal como se presenta.



## marsujai

Ich muss den folgenden Satz auf Deutsch übersetzen: "Amo la vida tal como se presenta." Ich schlage folgendes vor: "Ich liebe das Leben, wie sie auftaucht." Ist das Verb "auftauchen" korrekt verwendet? 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworte.


----------



## Aurin

marsujai said:


> Ich muss den folgenden Satz auf Deutsch übersetzen: "Amo la vida tal como se presenta." Ich schlage folgendes vor: "Ich liebe das Leben, wie es (Neutrum) auftaucht." Ist das Verb "auftauchen" korrekt verwendet?
> Vielen Dank für eure Antworte.


 
Auftauchen finde ich nicht so passend.
Meine Vorschläge:
Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es sich (mir) zeigt.
..., so wie es ist.
..., so wie es (daher)kommt.
..., so wie es mir begegnet.


----------



## iaf

Und noch ein paar Varianten:

..., so wie es sich darbietet.
..., so wie es sich gibt.
..., so wie es sich darlegt.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Wie ist es mit _vorkommen?_
_...so wie es [mir] vorkommt_.


----------



## starrynightrhone

MünchnerFax said:


> Wie ist es mit _vorkommen?_
> _...so wie es [mir] vorkommt_.


 

"Vorkommen" geht in diesem Kontext leider nicht, Münchnerfax. Leben kommt nicht vor, höchstens seltene Tierarten in Südafrika (als Beispiel).

Wie wäre es mit einer ein bisschen freieren Übersetzung?

_Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es passiert. _
Mir gefallen "darbietet", "darlegt", "daherkommt" o.ä. nicht so gut, weil sie mir ein bisschen zu steif (zu formal) vorkommen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> "Vorkommen" geht in diesem Kontext leider nicht, Münchnerfax. Leben kommt nicht vor, höchstens seltene Tierarten in Südafrika (als Beispiel).
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer ein bisschen freieren Übersetzung?
> 
> _Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es passiert. _
> Mir gefallen "darbietet", "darlegt", "daherkommt" o.ä. nicht so gut, weil sie mir ein bisschen zu steif (zu formal) vorkommen. Was meint ihr?


 
Diese Übersetzung sagt mir persönlich am meisten zu.


----------



## heidita

Ich liebe das Leben so wie es gerade kommt.


----------



## marsujai

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich werde die folgende Übersetzung verwenden: "Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es passiert." 
Später werde ich noch ein paar Fragen stellen. 
Bis bald dann!


----------



## Aurin

marsujai said:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich werde die folgende Übersetzung verwenden: "Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es passiert."
> Später werde ich noch ein paar Fragen stellen.
> Bis bald dann!


 
Sehr gute Wahl
Bis zu deinen nächsten Fragen!


----------



## Udo

starrynightrhone said:


> _Ich liebe das Leben, so wie es passiert_.


 
Bei _passieren_ hätte ich aber die gleichen Bedenken wie bei _vorkommen_.

Wenn im Original stände, _amo la vida tal como es_, würde es im Spanischen ziemlich mager klingen. Die deutsche Entsprechung _... so wie es ist_, ist aber gar nicht so schlecht. oder auch:
... so wie es _halt_ ist.
Im Deutschen arbeitet man viel mit "Partikeln", um das Gesagte einzufärben, was im Spanischen durch die Wahl der Wörter oder duch die Wahl der gramatischen Konstruktion erreicht wird.
Aber fragt mich bitte nicht, was _*halt*_ auf spanisch heißt (-. Vielleicht macht das ja ein anderer.


----------



## marsujai

Danke, Udo. Es gibt wirklich keine Übersetzung für das Wort "halt". Auf Spanisch übersetzt man den Ausdruck mit "pues", um eine Art Erklärung zu zeigen. 
Z.B.: Er will halt nicht: Pues no quiere.
Das ist halt der Lauf der Welt: Pues así va el mundo.


----------

